
Uncov - An Angry Techcrunch - lupin_sansei
http://www.uncov.com/
======
far33d
Yes, except TC has actual information in it. Uncov is just attention grabbing
negativity.

~~~
timg
Then why can't I stop laughing?

~~~
lupin_sansei
Uncov is funny and it makes you think.

------
ecuzzillo
What happens when you cross maddox with techcrunch...

Actually, if you really did that, there would be at least five mentions per
article of the word 'dipshit,' which there aren't.

------
paul
The people on Techcrunch are already angry enough for me...

------
codeLove
Havent heard of this one before.

TechCrunch:Average visit Per Day:846 Uncov:Average visit Per Day:893 [src.
sitemeter ]

~~~
danielha
TechCrunch does not have anywhere near that number of average visitors per
day, FYI.

~~~
SwellJoe
I'm sure that it does. When we got a minor crunching (a feature on all of the
YC companies from WFP07--so we were one link among a dozen), we saw about 750
visits from TC on the first day. This was smaller than the number of visits we
get from Google or from our Open Source projects home page, but still...large
enough to make me certain that TC gets more than 846 (because I'm certain that
everyone doesn't click every link).

~~~
danielha
I was implying that they received many more visitors than the number he gave.
As of the writing of this post, their whos.amung.us widget notes 804 unique
users browsing.

------
zaidf
The idea is great. But the humor not so much.

------
sabat
If this guy reviewed his own site the way he reviews others, he'd call it a
few choice names and suggest that it shut down.

uncov is techcrunch/valleywag except that uncov's Fonzie is on waterskiis and
is in mid-air over a shark.

